
The BEZOS Act Is Bad Policy - xref
http://www.lawyersgunsmoneyblog.com/2018/09/bezos-act-bad-policy
======
ebcode
It might be bad policy, but it's great marketing. Bezos is someone who could
be easily despised by members of both parties in Washington, and making the
name of the act a personal attack might help it gain votes.

Still, I don't think the legislation goes far enough. Instead of being taxed
100% on the government benefits that employees receive, it ought to be 110%.
Otherwise I imagine that many of our mega-corporations would just pay the tax
instead of the employee benefits. In that regard, it really is bad policy.

------
xref
"counterproductive and needlessly complex mechanisms to accomplish ends much
better addressed by just raising the minimum wage and passing better labor
regulations. I thank it also reflects a certain sentimentality about smaller
businesses, as if it’s only the very biggest corporations that underpay
workers or otherwise treat them badly."

I feel like this cuts to the point, we tend towards carve outs and special
cases in our tax code, instead of more simple-but-broad solutions

